# Installieren unter Linux?



## Kyoko (22. Oktober 2005)

Ich kenne mich echt nicht mehr aus... ich will eine prog installieren und er sagt mir, ich soll make machen. Natürlich weiß ich, was make ist, aber mein Prob: ich habe Make gar nicht. ich hab mir jetzt GNU Make heruntergeladen, aber da kenne ich mciht wirklich nicht aus, kA wie das funktioniert das installieren. Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Danke im Voraus,
Kyoko


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (22. Oktober 2005)

Welche Distribution hast du? Das wäre mal interessant zu wissen. Bevor du make machst solltest du vielleicht einmal ./configure machen. Was steht im Manual der Software. Da wird sicher auch eine Anleitung zur Installation stehen. 

Grüsse
Witti


----------



## Kyoko (22. Oktober 2005)

ich verwende suse linux 9.1 Personal
das mit ./configure mache ich ja, aber in der anleitung steht, ich muss nach dem make machne, und das geht nicht, er sagt mir, das make kein kommando ist.


----------



## Aiju (22. Oktober 2005)

In SuSE musst du das Paket GNU make installieren 
Wenn das nicht auf der CD ist, musst du hier suchen : http://www.rpmseek.com


----------



## Kyoko (22. Oktober 2005)

danke^^, hat geholfen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Oktober 2005)

Da Deine Frage anscheinend geklaert ist denk bitte daran den Thread als erledigt zu markieren.


----------

